# Could an experienced user share a video writing in Staffpad?



## Gingerbread (Sep 19, 2021)

Something I (and others) have struggled with a bit is simply getting consistent entry into Staffpad. There are tutorial and tips videos out there, but they rarely show exactly how to master entry with consistent and speedy results.

But there are some very expert and experienced Staffpad users here, who obviously are able to dash out notes and symbols with little trouble. I would greatly value a video from one of you, who has achieved proficiency in using Staffpad, simply showing yourself writing notes and symbols into Staffpad, and seeing your method.

Just watching someone else, who has figured out their method, is extremely helpful to someone like me, who tends to learn visually. Could one of you, who has settled comfortably into a quick and consistent method, be willing to share a video of yourself writing with the pen into Staffpad? Perhaps sharing any tips you've learned for consistent results?

Much thanks in advance!


----------



## DCPImages (Sep 19, 2021)

That is a really good suggestion. I really want to use staffpad, but find myself not using it because, for me, note entry is just so frustratingly unpredictable. I wonder if my hand is not steady enough or if I should get the larger iPad pro for it to work reliably? But even with the inbuilt staffpad tutorial I often have to go over input time and time again for it to register correctly, despite what I’m writing and the instruction look almost identical. Advice would be very much appreciated. I wish there were alternative ways to input as the app currently must be a barrier to people with certain disabilities.


----------



## Gil (Sep 19, 2021)

Hello,
Maybe this thread (watch the video inside) or this video can help you?
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## sundrowned (Sep 19, 2021)

Here's a very quick screen capture. I'm working on wacom tablet at the moment but the recognition is the same on my windows surface.

I was just putting random notes pretty sloppily but it might give an idea. Often the notes aren't the correct pitch so need moving once they're drawn in. Also with chords I'll generally put a single note in and add more after rather than putting them all in like the video. If you're after something else let me know.

View attachment Staffpad 2021-09-19 23-27-33-1.mp4


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 19, 2021)

sundrowned said:


> Here's a very quick screen capture. I'm working on wacom tablet at the moment but the recognition is the same on my windows surface.
> 
> I was just putting random notes pretty sloppily but it might give an idea. Often the notes aren't the correct pitch so need moving once they're drawn in. Also with chords I'll generally put a single note in and add more after rather than putting them all in like the video. If you're after something else let me know.
> 
> View attachment Staffpad 2021-09-19 23-27-33-1.mp4


Thank you so much for this video! Much appreciated, and your note entry is great to follow. I'm having a lot of trouble with quarter rests, and dynamics (especially pp, mf, and such). Are you able to get these kinds of symbols consistently?


----------



## sundrowned (Sep 19, 2021)

Dynamics are tricky and I can't consistently do them. I generaly do a f and drag up or down to what's needed, or lasso copy from previous dynamics. In general I lasso copy quite a lot. 

Rests are a lot more consistent. I'll upload another video when I'm back at the pc.


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 19, 2021)

sundrowned said:


> Dynamics are tricky and I can't consistently do them. I generaly do a f and drag up or down to what's needed, or lasso copy from previous dynamics. In general I lasso copy quite a lot.
> 
> Rests are a lot more consistent. I'll upload another video when I'm back at the pc.


Oh, I didn't realize you could drag the dynamic to change it up or down. That's a cool tip, thanks!


----------



## DCPImages (Sep 19, 2021)

I have to confess that I find the pen entry for Presonus Notion much more forgiving and accurate, so maybe it is not my fault?


----------



## eakwarren (Sep 19, 2021)

I’ve been using Staffpad just over a week. The first two days were rough, but looking back I think I just needed to get used to the Apple Pencil. I think I was just pressing too hard. The additional stress and tightness in my hand caused my strokes to be shaky and sloppy. This in turn then affected recognition. Once I relaxed my hand it began to improve.

I still have a slight problem with palm rejection. As I rest my hand and begin to write, the screen zooms slightly and I sometimes misplace my stroke. I must not be putting my entire palm down on the glass in one motion.

Building up the bar in passes also helps: noteheads, then stems and rests, then articulations and dynamics.


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 19, 2021)

eakwarren said:


> I’ve been using Staffpad just over a week. The first two days were rough, but looking back I think I just needed to get used to the Apple Pencil. I think I was just pressing too hard. The additional stress and tightness in my hand caused my strokes to be shaky and sloppy. This in turn then affected recognition. Once I relaxed my hand it began to improve.
> 
> I still have a slight problem with palm rejection. As I rest my hand and begin to write, the screen zooms slightly and I sometimes misplace my stroke. I must not be putting my entire palm down on the glass in one motion.
> 
> Building up the bar in passes also helps: noteheads, then stems and rests, then articulations and dynamics.


Thanks for your insights. For palm rejection, I do a lot of graphics/drawing work on the ipad, so palm rejection was a serious issue, which I solved by getting a palm-rejection glove. It's great, and I never have to worry about palm rejection issues again. I got one on Amazon, brand name "Timebetter".


----------



## Kalli (Sep 20, 2021)

I did a few videos a while back for symbols that tend to cause trouble. I hope they can be helpful.











As you can see, the solution is usually to use as few and as fast strokes as possible. 

I’d be happy to do a video on rests, sharps, and flats too when I get back to my iPad.


----------



## Gil (Sep 20, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> trouble with quarter rests


Hello,
You can use 'S' shape:




Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 20, 2021)

Kalli said:


> I did a few videos a while back for symbols that tend to cause trouble. I hope they can be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I love your methods for writing dynamics, it's absolutely working for me now.


----------



## Kalli (Sep 20, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Thank you! I love your methods for writing dynamics, it's absolutely working for me now.


Glad to hear it helped!


----------

